# reputation?



## frost (Apr 26, 2011)

i was looking around on my profile and i noticed the reputation rating.i was wondering if anyone uses it and what was the original purpose of it? i was thinking it was a way to distinguish our people from scammers or other annoyances. idk,could be wrong let me know what u think.


----------



## james.w (May 4, 2011)

I just noticed I have a 1 in the reputation. What does this mean??


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

They are reputation points, they are meant to be used kind of as a reward system, you can give people good reputations when they are helpful or negative points if they arent and you just build your reputation on the board


----------



## james.w (May 4, 2011)

How do you go about giving points?


----------



## Rhetoric (May 4, 2011)

click someones 0,1,2 etc rating and do it there you can leave comments too


----------



## james.w (May 4, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Toby_H (May 5, 2011)

In the bottom left corner of every post, there is an icon of a little blue dude. Click on it and it takes you to the screen to give someone positive or negative reputation...

The purpose is simply to give credit to positive or negative posts a member makes. 

The benefit is it lets new members know which members opinions are generally appreciated and what memebers are known to give poor advice. I've seen sites (faunaclassifieds for example) that have been using it for many years and have members with tons and tons of points. While it can often be very beneficial, I've also seen cliques give each other tons of points to artificially increase their reputation.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> I've also seen cliques give each other tons of points to artificially increase their reputation.





I think you have to leave some kind of comment though don't you? It would be weird seeing me, for ex, leaving 10+ ratings in a row on someones page within a short span of time


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

Or seeing someone give you a negative with no comment. Probably because you disagreed with their point of view. How immature....it's like jr high all over again, lol.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 9, 2011)

yeah i saw that i thought it was odd, if youre going to leave a negative review at least say why... so it can be fixed or worked on or whatever


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

Eh...not everyone likes everyone and that's OK. I try to be helpful and sometimes it's a bit over the top. Plus, it could have been someone I banned on the other site. You just never know. But I'm really a laid back person and I don't care to squabble.


----------



## laurarfl (May 26, 2011)

In fact, yes, it is someone I banned on the other site who just feels the need to get back at me by giving neg rep. His generally nasty personality shows up on the Internet here and there.


----------

